# Kestrel RT 1000



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

My new 2011 Kestrel RT 1000 Dura Ace build should be in on Thursday.



Anyone interested in pics or review?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Pics, yes. Review, absolutely!


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Me too, I'm interested in the Kestrel brand. Bring it on!


----------



## ccbulldog (Oct 30, 2011)

What did it cost you? I don't see prices on their website. And which Madonne model would it be equalivient too?


----------



## dge29 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine has the Ultegra groupset and upgrade the wheelset to Easton EA90 SLX with schwalbe ultremo tires. Works great for me.


----------



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

Pics please


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would also recommend a review as there is little to no infomation on this frameset on the internet. I have one as well with sram red on it(custom build) and might have to do a review soon as well.


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi All.

Ok...I have yet to get some GOOD pics of the bike. 

I have one from the ride, but need a few more posts b4 it will let me link it here.

PM me and I can send.

I have close to a 30" inseam and I have just the right clearance for the 53cm frame.

I rode 50 miles in the Red Poppy ride this weekend and most of that was over chip seal. IMO...one of the worst surfaces you can ride on. Lots of vibration made for a miserable day.

So far I am liking the bike. After about 40 of the 50 miles, my shoulders/neck started to cramp up, but I was very dehydrated and was basically cramping everywhere.

The Pros:

1. Lots of compliments. The bike really does look great. The Aero wheels are light enough for me.
2. I sit fairly upright on the bike and for the most part I would say a comfy ride.
3. The Dura Ace setup is very nice. Crisp shifting and so far reliable. I have booked about 200 total miles.
4. Light. Very easy for me to hang from a bike rack on the wall in the garage.
5. Really like the internal cable routing. It was one reason I selected this frame.

The Cons.

1. I would say that the CF transmits a good bit of vibration through the fork and seat. Plan to upgrade to a more comfy seat. After about 30 miles over the chip seal I was done with the seat. 
2. I am not sure if it is just lack of conditioning or the compactness of the frame, but my lower back does seem to start bothering me after about 40 miles.
3. Dura Ace hoods are a little awkward. I have to stretch to reach the levers for braking when resting on the hoods.
4. The steering is very reactive. I am getting more comfortable with it, but at first if I had one hand on the bars I thought I was going to lose it.
5. It is fairly stable on the downhill. So far I have topped out around 35 and feel good on it.
6. Seat creaks. Not the frame or the seat post, but the seat itself.
7. Mechanic at bike shop said the chain was not the best for Dura Ace setup. Switched it out to an Ultegra chain. He said the one that came with bike would be "grabby."



Overall I like the bike and hope that it will become more comfortable as I continue to condition. I think most of my comfort issues are just my old body and years of sitting behind a desk.

The build quality is very good and the CF looks great in the sunlight. The wheels are light by my standards, but riding in 20+ mph crosswinds on the Red Poppy, they definitely caught the wind and definitely affected the speed. Gusts even threw me offline.

I picked this bike up brand new for around $3300. 

There were 1000 riders on the ride this past weekend and I was the only RT 1000 out there. Nice to have the Kestrel brand and to have something unique.

Feel free to PM or post any questions.

Thx.


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

Oops...

In the cons...#5 is not a con, but a PRO.

Sorry.

Doh!


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok..here is the pic from the Red Poppy ride. Yeah blurry cam!

https://picasaweb.google.com/116549351986644995375/2012RedPoppy#5736986381753609314


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

*Update*

So I have been having persistent issues with flats.

I finally decided to tear the tires down and inspect them for wires, punctures, etc.

I found quite a few punctures/slices in the stock Vittorias. I decided to go with a Continental Grand Prix tire as a replacement and was surprised at the difference they made.

WOW. The bike is SO MUCH SMOOTHER now. Riding on chip seal is no longer the vibration party it was before...I can tell I am riding on a rough surface, but no vibration noise or numbing energy transfer anymore.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## DrStevil (Sep 14, 2012)

biorchang - Thanks for the review! And for the hint on the Conti's!

My RT1000 (D-A build) was just yesterday and I'm scheduled for a pro fit tomorrow. Needless to say, I can hardly wait to take it out for a long shakedown ride this weekend.

Who knows - I might see you on the next Red Poppy or other CenTex ride!

Best wishes,
SteveL


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

Ah nice. I am interested to know what you think about the large Chain Ring. I am thinking I need to upgrade for 2-3 more teeth. I seem to be a gear short of my buddies...

I'm actually planning on the Bandit ride in RR on the 13th.


----------



## DrStevil (Sep 14, 2012)

First ride report - VERY pleased!
I was concerned that the frame was going to be overly stiff for our lovely Central Texas chip seal roads. That does not appear to be the case - at least on the first ride (granted, I didn't hit the worst roads). It felt that there was enough compliance to absorb some of the road shock. Keep in mind, this bike will never be as smooth as the Roubaix or Domane.
The first climb was better than my old Felt F85 (alloy). Frame flex was way down as compared to what I'm used to.
I did experience how the heavy crosswinds could effect the deep carbon rims. That's something that I'm going to have to get used to.

Biorchang - I just might see you at the RR ride! I'm considering the 40 miler so that I can hoof it down to ACL Fest later.


----------

